# New Addition Came In



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

I picked my new *P226 TacOps* (9mm) up today and can't wait to shoot it. :smt023 Even got one in the "_blue_" case as requested. Only thing, it appears that it did come with the _grey_ mags (which denotes the Checkmate" mags they're using now ) which are giving feed problems. Looks like I'll be shelling out more $$'s to get the Mec-Gars because I don't want to go through all that mess with my brand new Sig. Really wish they hadn't changed brands. Man, it really feels comfortable in my hand. I'll post pics when I get it cleaned up.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Safe shooting.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

You will love it.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks to both of you. I'm really looking forward to shooting it, however, not until I get the (4) Mec-Gar mags that I ordered Sat. I just don't want to shoot it with the crap Checkmates that it came with having seen (YouTube) and hearing all of the problems that their causing. Alot of _extra_ "unexpected" money even though I'm getting them at cost but I'd rather just start out right. Funny thing, Mec-Gar _nor_ *Sig* knew that the Checkmates were the mags being shipped now (at least with the 226) until they checked after I told them. :? And the mags I get should have "Plus 2" marked on them with the finger groves at the bottom as well. Still hadn't had a chance to clean it properly for it's pic debut but I will when I get the new mags. I'll also sell the Checkmates at the store in which I bought my.


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

*Sig mags*

In-Sight .. you might want to check out Top Gun Supply. They have SigSauer brand magazines listed on the website, along with Mec-Gar. They have fast and realiable service, along with top quality products. 
I picked up some factory mags for my P225 , and they are flawless .... :smt023


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

sig225 said:


> In-Sight .. you might want to check out Top Gun Supply. They have SigSauer brand magazines listed on the website, along with Mec-Gar. They have fast and realiable service, along with top quality products.
> I picked up some factory mags for my P225 , and they are flawless .... :smt023


Thanks. I ordered the Mec's Fri. from the shop I purchased my TacOps from, for their costs. I thinks Sig screwed up on this cost cutting deal but at least I'll be getting quality mags now and I'll recoup some from selling the mags that it came with.


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

Cheaper than Dirt has the MecGar 18-rounders for about $25 shipped as well. Not sure if you're in the market for more mags, but they have'em. I purchased two of them myself, and they feed flawlessly. I'll probably get another when I start carrying closer to the end of the year (gotta get that ccw permit before November, lol).


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

vulrath said:


> Cheaper than Dirt has the MecGar 18-rounders for about $25 shipped as well. Not sure if you're in the market for more mags, but they have'em. I purchased two of them myself, and they feed flawlessly. I'll probably get another when I start carrying closer to the end of the year (gotta get that ccw permit before November, lol).


Found the 20 round *Mec-Gars *for $28 and change at 2nd Amendment Shooting Supply was going to get them there. Mid $30.'s at a few other places. I asked my shop if they's match the $28 price as I'd rather keep the business locally. . . . they did it for 28. even. He even showed me that it was his cost on his computer. Well anyway, they should be in this week sometime. :smt023


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

Haha, sounds like I should have shopped around more (was going to get some +2 adapters from TGC for $15 apiece + shipping; I'm still satisfied with the mags I already got, though, since they're worth what I paid and then some). Nice find. 

By the way, I love the look of the '220. Happy shooting.


----------



## proxpilot (Aug 3, 2010)

by the way, were are this pics of this beast? :watching: anytime someone gets a new toy, pics should be posted so we can enjoy, and or get extremely jealous!


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

proxpilot said:


> by the way, were are this pics of this beast? :watching: anytime someone gets a new toy, pics should be posted so we can enjoy, and or get extremely jealous!


pics or you never bought it.:smt082


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

OK OK already. :mrgreen: Here are the pics and it's a 226 not 220.





































Limp wrist (ha)










Shakey! Holding it lefty while taking the pic right handed. The chest is safe. :smt082










Checkmates. *Not* the good mags . . . The Mec-Gars have the finger grooves on the bottom, says plus 2, and with their logo.


----------



## proxpilot (Aug 3, 2010)

now thats what im talkin about! :smt071 awesome gun


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh yeah .. that's a beauty. There's nothing like a new Sig (or pics) to increase your heart rate ....... :smt180


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Got a call earlier that my mag was in. Unfortunately, _mag_ being singular. Guess the guy didn't hit his quantity button indicating *4* but hopefully he'll order the other 3 tomorrow and I'l have them all by Fri.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Ahhhh. Very nice indeed.:smt038


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

BTW, without me starting another thread, what does everyone now use for a cleaning cloth? I'm going to use this *"Strike Hold"* (comes in a spray can) that's getting great reviews for c/l/p. Want to wipe it down since I've been handling it and to also do a clean before the first shoot. Also, has anyone heard of this one . . . only shoot *1* rnd _or_ 2 _at the most_ on the first firing, clean it and it's good to go. Just added protection he says. Found that on one of the sites that I've gone to. This guy is not a quack either but he says even though it can be a slight pita it will help the pistol initially. Something about some have been known to go full auto because of not being cleaned properly.


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

Not sure about this "fire a shot, clean it, then resume firing" bit, or about this full-auto stuff (first time I've heard of either), but for a cleaning cloth I just use an old T-shirt (I actually have two of them, one to cover the work space, and the other to wipe it down when I'm done cleaning it).

I need to stop surfing forums on too little sleep...I accidentally merged 2 threads into one memory. 

Still, I love the way that bad boy looks. Happy shooting.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

vulrath said:


> Not sure about this "fire a shot, clean it, then resume firing" bit, or about this full-auto stuff (first time I've heard of either), but for a cleaning cloth I just use an old T-shirt (I actually have two of them, one to cover the work space, and the other to wipe it down when I'm done cleaning it).
> 
> I need to stop surfing forums on too little sleep...I accidentally merged 2 threads into one memory.
> 
> Still, I love the way that bad boy looks. Happy shooting.


:smt023:


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

In-Sight said:


> BTW, without me starting another thread, what does everyone now use for a cleaning cloth? I'm going to use this *"Strike Hold"* (comes in a spray can) that's getting great reviews for c/l/p. Want to wipe it down since I've been handling it and to also do a clean before the first shoot. Also, has anyone heard of this one . . . only shoot *1* rnd _or_ 2 _at the most_ on the first firing, clean it and it's good to go. Just added protection he says. Found that on one of the sites that I've gone to. This guy is not a quack either but he says even though it can be a slight pita it will help the pistol initially. Something about some have been known to go full auto because of not being cleaned properly.


I use the silicon cloth from Top Gun Supply. I use it at the range wiping down before I leave and after a cleaning at home.

Silicone Cleaning Cloth - Top Gun Supply


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

mattdillon said:


> I use the silicon cloth from Top Gun Supply. I use it at the range wiping down before I leave and after a cleaning at home.
> 
> Silicone Cleaning Cloth - Top Gun Supply


I just used a cotton T and "Strike Hold" to wipe it down. Just wanted to get prints, etc. off and add some protection on it before I do a thorough cleaning. I'll p/u a silicone cloth too. :smt023 I do have to say, the *Sig* is really a good looking pistol, albeit an expensive azz one.

Here's a couple of my others that I also wiped down while I was at it . . . 
My *Beretta* *.380 *and for home defense my *Colt** Cup Series 70 .45*


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

Any brand of silicone gun cloth will be great for a wipe down, after your cleaning or handling of the pistol. I recently picked up a couple Hoppe's Gun Reel Silicone Clothes. Yes,, that Hoppe's. 
I also have a couple cloths from Top Gun. 
You will find out that over time, you'll accumulate a large variety of cleaning supplies and so on .. :smt115 
Just like holsters.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

sig225 said:


> Any brand of silicone gun cloth will be great for a wipe down, after your cleaning or handling of the pistol. I recently picked up a couple Hoppe's Gun Reel Silicone Clothes. Yes,, that Hoppe's.
> I also have a couple cloths from Top Gun.
> You will find out that over time, you'll accumulate a large variety of cleaning supplies and so on .. :smt115
> Just like holsters.


Yep. Last time I bought any of this was in the mid 70's when I bought my Gold Cup (above) and a couple of other pistols that I no longer have. Still have the silicone cloth from then that it's been wrapped in as well and a "Outers Gunslick" rifle cleaning kit from when I was in my teens. That one's probably still good for my rifle and shotgun. I did pick up a little kit from Wally's the other day for about $15.00. Wanting to start out fresh again with the new Sig. Also going to get some "smaty caps" when the rest of my magazines come in (hopefully tomorrow).


----------

